
Alphabet in Bid to Buy Fitbit? - braythwayt
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-fitbit-m-a-alphabet-exclusive/exclusive-google-owner-alphabet-in-bid-to-buy-fitbit-sources-idUSKBN1X71NY
======
braythwayt
Also on HN here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21378092](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21378092)

